# Just a quick hello



## Danzing (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello everyone! I'm Danzing  Very happy to have found a new forum! I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you! Let me introduce myself: I am currently horseless, but with any luck that will change soon! I do have a border collie cross mutt dog whom I share a bed with, her name is Kip. I suppose you will have to get to know me better as time goes on!


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I'm fairly new also. So far it seems like a decent place. There is a wealth of information shared here...and opinions. 
Hope things go well and you have a horse soon, we have 4 all knotheads but we love them dearly!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you 

Have fun posting!


----------

